# Manual Transmission Oil Help!!!



## mr.golfmk3 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 1997 Golf GL 2.0L and I need to know what type of gear oil (viscosity) I need to put in. Also what brand works the best?
Thanks


----------



## GenteCoche (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Manual Transmission Oil Help!!! (mr.golfmk3)*

If your transmission spec is the same as manual 1997 jetta (and it should be, but verify) Redline MT-90 is one of the best, if not the best. It is a GL-4, 75w90 oil.
DO NOT put just any 75w90 gear lube in your transmission! Most autostores only stock GL-5 75w90. If you put it in, your transmission will not work right(personal experience) and potentially be damaged due to harsh additives in GL-5. If you go to a mechanic, they will just dump GL-5 75w90 in your car because that's all they have and they will just go by weight. They and the autostore guys will also cluelessly insist that it is the right gear lube for your car.








Whatever brand you get, make sure it is GL-4 75w90 and NOTHING but GL-4. If you use GL-5, even the correct weight, you will pay








Amazon has a good price on Redline MT-90 shipped. Here is the link. Do not get confused by other Redline offerings. What you want is the MT-90. Rediline sells other 75w90 products that are also gear lubes, but are GL-5 and designed for other applications.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...oduct

Oh, and I assume you are planning to do it yourself, right? It is not that hard.


----------



## mr.golfmk3 (Feb 5, 2010)

yes im planning on doing it tonight.
thanks for all your help man


----------

